# Brandungsangeln in Ouddorp,NL



## Gooose (23. März 2007)

Hallo,
den Sommerurlaub verbringen wir in Ouddorp. Nun wollte ich seit Jahren mal wieder angeln gehen, speziell Brandungsangeln. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Küste (Slijkgat) ? Lohnt es sich überhaupt, vom Strand aus zu angeln ? Was muß ich beachten (Ausrüstung, Montage)?
Was kann man überhaupt fangen (Monat August) ?
Fragen über Fragen. Freue mich über jede Antwort bzw. über Eure Tips.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Koghaheiner (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Ouddorp,NL*

Hallo Goose,

wir fahren da schon ein paar Jahre meist zum Surfen hin, wir versuchen auch immer wieder mal am Brouwersdam und am Küstenabschnitt vor dem Camping Klepperstee unser Glück mit Brandungsangeln, bisher haben wir noch nie was gefangen, heißt aber nix da wir immer nur so 1-2 Std. Geduld hatten . Die Locals sind meist auf der anderen Seite des Brouwersdam in der letzten Bucht vor Rennesse, unter Surfern auch als Kölner Platte/Bucht bekannt, da haben wir auch schon Plattfische in Ufernähe gesehen und da soll es nicht so weit vom Ufer eine tiefe Rinne geben. Allerdings mußt Du per Auto oder Rad hinfahren, ist von Ouddorp so ca. 10 KM weg.

Gruss 

Kogha


----------

